# On Being Crabby



## Guest (Jun 23, 2002)

Dunno how the rest of you are, but my FMkS, CFS and IBS often leave me feeling irritable, out of sorts, ready to scream, cry, run or punch. It's as if I just can't break free from this albatross that is around my neck and continues to give me pain, fatigue and depression. Does anyone else feel like this? And how do you handle the mood swings that often result? I am curious because the only thing that really helps me when I'm like that... is rest.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Most of the time, for me, even though I need the rest, I can't rest---know what I mean. I'm better off keeping busy, cleaning, or digging in the flowers, etc.As far as crabby, etc.---who wouldn't be crabby when we feel like #### all the time? Sometimes a good rest can boost the spirits and for others times, if I lie down for a rest---I don't want to get back up. Just let me sleep until I don't have to cope with any of this anymore.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

the people in my alcohol rehab said i was still unstable because of my irritability.been clean 7yrs.my wife,whos been living with me 26 yrs,says i need rehab again every timei get irritable.people just dont understand.and i dont get it.if nothing else,this has helped me learn to control the outward appearence of my irritability.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

irritability is a problem for others?tom


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

count yourself blessed if its not for you tom.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Squrts----good to hear from you.







Was wondering how you were. Sounds like your wife may need some rehab, too----she doesn't need to throw your alcoholic days up in your face every time you get "irritable". There's no excuse for that.My hubbie does similar things. Every time we have an argument---and believe me it has been so frequent for so long---not good, I know---whenever I tell him he had better get a grip; he's the one who comes back with the answeer that I'm the one who should get a grip and I need help. He doesn't have a problem, only I do. Get real here!!!Tom-----you mean to tell me you never get irritable?














Let us in on your "secret to success" then---"cause we all need some here. (Just kidding, of course---couldn't help it)Take care everyone.Karen


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I guess I wasn't clear again in my cryptic way. What i meant to say was that I decided awhile back that my 'irritablity' was a problem for other people and not for me. Some things irritate me and now I let people know.tom


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Artspirit, hi. Feeling like running or resting? Is that as in running away from it all or resting to escape the feelings? Sorry if i'm being insulting. Yes, i've had those feelings and the pain also. It sounds as if it's all overwhelming you at this point. This may not be for everyone but I dunno what i would have done without a trusted therapist who in my case is a psychiatrist who is an excellent medical doctor. She's known me longer than some of the doctors I've been to and she has basically helped me to manage all the aspects of chronic illness(es)-the depression(with and without drugs), the anger, rage, fear, anxiety, frustration, shame, grief







,







,







,







,







not to mention being helping me in the medical decision-making process(her practice has involved lots of people with fibro.,IBS and other chronic illnesses). For me, one of the biggest problems has been grieving for the old me and trying to figure out who i am now. Losses are a big part of chronic illnesses. I think i've gone through all of these stages(anger,grief,reconciling who i am with who i was etc)over and over as i've accepted what i can't change and what i can. For me it's been a lot of s**t to deal with over time. I don't have all the answers, heck, I don't know if i have any right answers sometimes but it has gotten easier to know my limitations, recognize what is best for me(physically at least)and learn the fine arts of balancing, coping skills, and setting boundaries. Most of all, just acknowledging my feelings and being OK with what i'm feeling and voicing it if the situation calls for it has helped. It's an ongoing process or reinventing yourself to meet your existing needs, desires,etc. I don't know if any of this is making sense or just sounds like a trite diatribe. Oh, BTW, if you feel like screaming, SCREAM







. It just may make you feel better for that moment. You're NOT alone. PS. I take Celexa (SSRI) and Wellbutrin (SNRI)for depression and i'm hoping to come off of(when my therapist and i can rationally come to that conclusion) them which is a little scarey to me because i don't want the awful lows or a lot of pain if the serotonin was helping that part of this. I also owe you an apology for the rolfing thread. I implied that rolfing is an "end all,be all" and it's not. For me, it just so happens that it hasn't hurt me the way myofascial release has had rebound pain for me but that could just be me. Also, the rolfer i use uses an old machine many rolfers have used called a "percussor" that is hand-held. It uses a small, slow, vibrating pulse to prepare the fascia so the rolfer doesn't have to do as much deep work. Perhaps that is why i have had good luck with rolfing. I've tried so many things out of necessity and some out of hope that that's been a real downer also. How is your sleep? For me, fatigue is a really big issue (CFS)which people don't understand and sleep problems for which there isn't a solution for me yet. As a final note, I need humor and laughter no matter what. Gayle


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Rocki, You could share your doctor with others byn posting her name on the thread Jeff has in the ibs forum on knowlegeable practitioners?Is your rolfer licenesed? he information you posted here might be of interest to people in the CBT/Hypno forum? I know that rolfing is one of the 'psychological' techniques that can be helpful although I haven't seen any research.tom


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Rocki.... Artspirit is a close friend of mine... in fact, we're related... and yes, she is most overwhelmed.... particularly with the insensitivity of some of the people on this board (present company excluded). Thank you for you kind words.


----------

